
The Mac Email Client Sucks - software
https://www.softwareteamlead.com/the-built-in-mac-e-mail-client-sucks/
======
acdha
That sounds like a problem but it doesn’t live up to the clickbait title: the
problem isn’t even in Mail.app, which shows you which address will be used to
send the reply and allows you to select a different one, or the default
calendar app, which normally replies using the address an invite was sent to.

If an edge case like that is enough to brand a huge app as sucking, well,
there’s not going to be much left.

------
tracker1
I haven't really used an email client anywhere (except on my work laptop
(outlook against office 365 corp email) anywhere in a long time.

I just use the web clients. I will sometimes dedicate a specific browser
install just for a given platform to keep it separate, or keep separate
profiles in that browser.

I really do wish that Thunderbird had good calendar and contacts integration.
It was always a point of contention for me, and self-hosting was painful to
say the least. In the end, it became easier to use my web browser on my
desktop more often than not. I generally only use my phone's mail client(s) to
reply to emails, almost never originate, and don't accept invites. I also turn
reply notifications off explicitly in my mail clients.

I'd love to see either a Thunderbird remix, or something else that has nicer
integrations. It's an area that's often either expensive or difficult to even
get the server side working right, let alone the client. And technically
speaking, as an aside, IMAP as a protocol can burn in hell.

------
lemoncucumber
The bug that the author describes sounds pretty bad.

However, it reminds me of one feature of Mail.app that I _do_ like (though I'm
sure other email clients have similar features): the "Mark addresses not
ending with <domain of your choice>" setting.

It makes it easy to avoid accidentally sending sensitive emails to people
outside of your company, since the addresses will appear in red when composing
a message.

